# Be careful don't get SHOT using Uber!



## LTC (Apr 22, 2015)

I am from the Greater Boston area and do not use Uber as a driver or passenger but have on 2 occasions had Uber situations which could have turned out very bad.

The first time a person came up to my vehicle very quickly and banged on my window startling me and asked if I was Uber, this could have turned out very badly if the person did not ask quickly if I was Uber.

The second time a person jumped into the back seat of my vehicle and told me to drive to a location. Just like the first time I was startled by the event but this time the person did not say anything about Uber he only told me to go to drive him to a location. I have an LTC (License to Carry a Firearm) in the state of Massachusetts and was carrying my firearm when this happened and actually drew the Firearm from my holster and started to aim it at this person when he finally mentioned Uber. This was a scary situation for me as I almost used deadly force against what appear to be a carjacking and a threat to my life because an Uber client did not use common sense and just jumped into my vehicle and also did not identify him self right away.

Thankfully I did not use deadly force which could have killed or severely injured this person and most likely have made the rest of my life a living nightmare.

PLEASE use common sense and approach any vehicle from the front so the driver can see you and you can see him and identify yourself immediately.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

If either of these situations had ended up bad, it would have been a PR nightmare for Uber.
Always use restraint and caution so this never happens.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

LTC said:


> I am from the Greater Boston area and do not use Uber as a driver or passenger but have on 2 occasions had Uber situations which could have turned out very bad.
> 
> The first time a person came up to my vehicle very quickly and banged on my window startling me and asked if I was Uber, this could have turned out very badly if the person did not ask quickly if I was Uber.
> 
> ...


Well..what can I say. Uber has a very specific rule on drivers and guns. However, here in the south, so many of us regular law abiding citizens own guns and/or carry concealed without a permit, the law is almost laughable. Even in states with "stand your ground" laws, the burden is still with the shooter to prove necessity. Even if your not criminally charged, you would most likely be sued for monetary damages by the family, which win or loose will break the bank (literally). Many in the "south" take the position that everyone is armed and behave accordingly. 
Maybe that's why in the south southerners are polite. If you try to move from the north to NC/SC we issue you a temporary 60 day Visa. Act rude and we deport you.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

LTC said:


> I am from the Greater Boston area and do not use Uber as a driver or passenger but have on 2 occasions had Uber situations which could have turned out very bad.
> 
> The first time a person came up to my vehicle very quickly and banged on my window startling me and asked if I was Uber, this could have turned out very badly if the person did not ask quickly if I was Uber.
> 
> ...


I'll make sure I duck.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

or you could lock your car doors.


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Lock your door, when somebody approach you down your window little bit ask pax name before unlock your door.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LTC said:


> I am from the Greater Boston area and do not use Uber as a driver or passenger but have on 2 occasions had Uber situations which could have turned out very bad.
> 
> The first time a person came up to my vehicle very quickly and banged on my window startling me and asked if I was Uber, this could have turned out very badly if the person did not ask quickly if I was Uber.
> 
> ...


POST # 1 / LTC : Bostonian Bison says
"Ahoy!" and Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums from Sunny Marco
Island on Florida's SouthWest Coast.

Thank You for having the Courtesy and
Consideration to share Your Caveat with
our 12,700+ Members.

"Entitled PAX" is right up in the
Top Three Complaints for Drivers
on the #[F]Uber Platform along with
its' Hypomanic Totalitarian Sociopath
CEO and the Orwellian "NUberMath"
that Promotes Rate Cuts as a way
to Increased Driver "earnings".

In 2016, Post-IPO, this COULD become
a Totally Different Company after
Google acquires us and gives "Fratty
Boi" #Travis K. Whataprick! the
"Heave Ho." Then, it's only a matter
of Time before he meets a Deserving
End, being crushed beneath a Self-
Driving Tractor Trailer.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 / LTC : Bostonian Bison says
> "Ahoy!" and Welcome
> to the UP.Net Forums from Sunny Marco
> Island on Florida's SouthWest Coast.
> ...


Comments like this are a testimony to the asset that you truly are to this forum.
Love it!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Comments like this are a testimony to the asset that you truly are to this forum.
> Love it!


POST # 8 / Kalee: Thank you for the
"out of the blue"
heartfelt compliment. I'll be sure to use
it the Next Time the Administrator wants
UPNF Jail for Notable Bison.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LTC said:


> I am from the Greater Boston area and do not use Uber as a driver or passenger but have on 2 occasions had Uber situations which could have turned out very bad.
> 
> The first time a person came up to my vehicle very quickly and banged on my window startling me and asked if I was Uber, this could have turned out very badly if the person did not ask quickly if I was Uber.
> 
> ...


And a person who needs to switch to decaf could easily have turned this into an ugly situation needlessly.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

All right desert-driver, you're first order of business: Punish Landeras by making her wear a big sign that says "I LOVE TRAVIS" in front of line of cabs in La.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, all I can say is you're a ****ing moron and an asswipe.

You're literally on the road, offering your car for hire to strangers. Strangers are going to ****ing approach your car. And if your negligent enough to think that every instance that someone approaches your car and doesn't immediately identify themselves with the hands up and the words Uber coming from their mouth is a situation in which you need to draw your firearm, then you shouldn't be allowed to have a ****ing firearm. 

You're the dumb people with guns they talk about. 

Seriously, be more alert, since the job you voluntarily choose to do consists of strangers approaching your vehicle, and if you're that ****ing worried then you either need to not do this, or you need to be aware of people approaching your vehicle and you need to take responsibility for speaking to them to confirm they approaching you for Uber.

You're a dumbass with a gun. Great to know Uber has asshole and idiots like you on the road.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 / LTC : Bostonian Bison says
> "Ahoy!" and Welcome
> to the UP.Net Forums from Sunny Marco
> Island on Florida's SouthWest Coast.
> ...


That end part really sticks out. It always seems that the ones who praise uber are ones who've yet to experience severe rate cuts.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> And how you possibly concoct that screwy assessment. Recap: a vehicle owner who has never used Uber as a pax or driver. Random folks jumping into a strangers car which obviously is not displaying a trade dress, can't match the license plate info provided in pax app for ID purposes, and may not even look like the make and model shown by Uber. No ride is contracted using the Uber platform. Uber is not involved, not even in the third degree.
> Plus, we have a fella who knows that carrying a killing tool on him at all times is likely gonna cause him trouble, because mistakes made by others, or poor judgment by the carrier, are much, much more likely to arise than any real danger to your wellbeing (I venture to say that threat to property never justifies taking a life).
> 
> How you could possibly construe that Uber of all things could be made accountable for any of the bad things that could have happened because some people were innocently confused and a fearful guys was packing, is beyond me.


The Uber driver in India that raped his passenger didn't cause a PR nightmare for Uber either, did he?

Sheesh.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Name one, just one (!) thing that makes the two incidents comparable.
> 
> That, or dig back into your dark hole, troll.


Wow. A troll calling someone else a troll.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

duggles said:


> Well, all I can say is you're a ****ing moron and an asswipe.
> 
> You're literally on the road, offering your car for hire to strangers. Strangers are going to ****ing approach your car. And if your negligent enough to think that every instance that someone approaches your car and doesn't immediately identify themselves with the hands up and the words Uber coming from their mouth is a situation in which you need to draw your firearm, then you shouldn't be allowed to have a ****ing firearm.
> 
> ...


POST # 14 / duggles : WHOA COWBOY!
You apparently did
NOT COMPRENDO. LTC is NEITHER
#[F]Uber Driver nor #[F]Uber PAX!

JEEPERS!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 14 / duggles : WHOA COWBOY!
> You apparently did
> NOT COMPRENDO. LTC is NEITHER
> #[F]Uber Driver nor #[F]Uber PAX!
> ...


the duggles doesn't feel the snuggles today


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Hands up, don't shoot! I simply ordered your services, you maniacal ****.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

duggles said:


> Hands up, don't shoot! I simply ordered your services, you maniacal ****.


POST #21 /duggles : Bison respectfully
Requests that You
Chill, sir.

Otherwise DrJeecheroo will
have to prescribe you a Nice Sedative 
and Bedrest until Your Hyster Subsides.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #21 /duggles : Bison respectfully
> Requests that You
> Chill, sir.
> 
> ...


No need for a sedative. I think he's docile now.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Google is under increasing fire to start producing returns to shareholders. The last thing Google will want to do is justify a huge cash layout to acquire control over Uber post-IPO, only to run it as charity for drivers who have no business driving for Uber and should just be honest to themselves.
> 
> If you can't make it work at the rates Uber sets, and there are others still willing/offering their services, the market has spoken: you are at a competitive disadvantage on the Uber platform, and you cannot hope for corporate charity. It's just not the American way..
> 
> (I'm not saying the American way is great, but it is what it is. Few credible alternatives have emerged these past two centuries.)


POST #13 /LAndreas : Bisonic Bostonian would
like to Summon
a Lifeline and Call Michael - Cleveland to
Comment on this IPO Related Discussion.

As understood from previously Posted
UPNF Articles, the now-Departed CFO
was the Last Link with Google. Maybe
Google makes a Pre-IPO move based on
knowing the Real Numbers. Otherwise
they'll get "that negative news out in front
of investors" as Jon djjjoe recommended.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher DrJeecheroo Let me get this straight, you're telling the guy who uses curse words to chill out? When it's in response to a guy who's pulling his gun on anyone who approaches his car, when he signed up for a job that includes people approaching his car.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

duggles said:


> Casuale Haberdasher DrJeecheroo Let me get this straight, you're telling the guy who uses curse words to chill out? When it's in response to a guy who's pulling his gun on anyone who approaches his car, when he signed up for a job that includes people approaching his car.


POST #25/duggles: For the Third Time:

LTC does not Drive for #[F]Uber.
LTC is not a #[F]Uber Rider.
LTC is the OP.

Please, no Bison-baiting.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Well, all I can say is you're a ****ing moron and an asswipe.
> 
> You're literally on the road, offering your car for hire to strangers.


Actually, if you read the first post, he said he is NOT a driver or rider. His complaint was that a rider jumped in his car THINKING he was their driver like a dumbass 

g


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

gaj said:


> Actually, if you read the first post, he said he is NOT a driver or rider. His complaint was that a rider jumped in his car THINKING he was their driver like a dumbass
> 
> g


One little detail can make all the difference. Whoops.

Now I only wonder why the guy is sitting in his car waiting around in populated areas, with a gun, now...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

duggles said:


> One little detail can make all the difference. Whoops.
> 
> Now I only wonder why the guy is sitting in his car waiting around in populated areas, with a gun, now...


POST # 29 /duggles : "Whoops?" As
gaj has suggested
Read the Original Post. As his User Name
suggests he has a MA. License To Carry. Maybe its CCW in CO. No reason other
than Personal Protection needed. He
was there to pick up his Wife after work.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

If I wasn't driving for Uber and I happened to be waiting to pickup my girlfriend from where ever she happened to drag me that day - its a weekly occurrence - and someone just jumped in and demanded I take them somewhere my first thought would be threat too. I wouldn't shoot unless and until I saw a weapon - as any CCW holder should - but I'd be less than friendly.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Where are the grovelling apologies to the OP from those who lambasted him without reading the post ? duggles Kalee Emp9 Phillyx He was a first time poster, and you didn't read the post and then treated him like shit. Assholes.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #13 /LAndreas : Bisonic Bostonian would
> like to Summon a Lifeline and Call Michael - Cleveland to Comment on this IPO Related Discussion.
> 
> As understood from previously Posted UPNF Articles, the now-Departed CFO was the Last Link with Google. Maybe Google makes a Pre-IPO move based on knowing the Real Numbers. Otherwise they'll get "that negative news out in front of investors" as Jon djjjoe recommended.


No idea how my thoughts on this topic might be worth anything to anyone else, but having been called upon, I shall serve up my $0.02 (before Uber comm.)

First, Saying 'Google' is kind of a vague. You have to understand that from a business perspective, Google is not just a search engine that sells advertising to anyone who wants to sell weight loss programs, but a Global behemouth with enough CASH to make sure it has its fingers in any venture that seems interesting to it. Speaking of 'ventures', THAT is the name of the Google division that invested $250 million in Uber: "Google Ventures"... the same group of future seekers within Google that invested $900 million in Elon Musk's Star Wars enterprises (as opposed to Geo Lucas' star wars enterprises). It's an investment on Google's part that just makes sense considering that Google Maps and turn-by-turn navigation is a large part of what makes it possible for anyone who can follow instructions like "in 500 feet, turn left on Elm St" to be able to do a reasonable job of delivering a person or product from point A to point B. Couple that with Google's own investment in the development of driverless cars, and it would be stupid for Google to NOT invest in Uber, Lyft and any other company disrupting the traditional, familiar, old-school methods of ground transportation. Especially with pocket change like a quarter billion dollars.

As far as the notion that GOOG shareholders are now demanding more profitability from the company, well, that sounds like something written by a financial writer who had nothing to write about that day. Google shareholders certainly are NOT showing their displeasure by unloading the stock and driving the price DOWN:







​And maybe I missed something in the last month or two, but I believe that Google, by virtue of its holdings in Uber, still maintains a seat on the board of directors... even while Google Ventures looks closely at investing in Lyft and Google itself is incorporating some live Lyft data into it's own services: ("OK, GOOGLE, HOW FAR AWAY IS THE NEAREST LYFT?"). Google is very egalitarian - and can afford to be. It doesn't have to choose one company or another - or any - to bet on. Google follows technology and see where it leads, provides capital when it sees something promising and jumps on board full throttle when it smells the potential to impact the world in a new way. To Google, playing two or three sides of the street isn't about hedging one's bets - it's about being "all in". People like Travis K don't like that (and don't understand it).

"_Bill Maris, president of Google Ventures, talks about the venture capital firm's investment in Uber Technologies Inc. and stakes in life-sciences companies. Maris speaks with Cory Johnson on Bloomberg Television's "Bloomberg West." (Source: Bloomberg)_"
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2015-03-10/google-ventures-maris-on-investment-strategy-uber-stake


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I think its a bullshit story by LTC. He has been a member of this forum for 2 days and starts with this crap.

Whats his angle? Has he responded to any replies? Just a moron that feels big talking about the "deadly force" he has the power to wield.

Gun Owners like this jerk is the reason why they should be banned.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

If he is a troll he is good one. If not, I too would have left after the "welcome" he got. Add Sydney Uber to the list of assholes trashing a new poster.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No idea how my thoughts on this topic might be worth anything to anyone else, but having been called upon, I shall serve up my $0.02 (before Uber comm.)
> 
> First, Saying 'Google' is kind of a vague. You have to understand that from a business perspective, Google is not just a search engine that sells advertising to anyone who wants to sell weight loss programs, but a Global behemouth with enough CASH to make sure it has its fingers in any venture that seems interesting to it. Speaking of 'ventures', THAT is the name of the Google division that invested $250 million in Uber: "Google Ventures"... the same group of future seekers within Google that invested $900 million in Elon Musk's Star Wars enterprises (as opposed to Geo Lucas' star wars enterprises). It's an investment on Google's part that just makes sense considering that Google Maps and turn-by-turn navigation is a large part of what makes it possible for anyone who can follow instructions like "in 500 feet, turn left on Elm St" to be able to do a reasonable job of delivering a person or product from point A to point B. Couple that with Google's own investment in the development of driverless cars, and it would be stupid for Google to NOT invest in Uber, Lyft and any other company disrupting the traditional, familiar, old-school methods of ground transportation. Especially with pocket change like a quarter billion dollars.
> 
> ...


POST # 33 /Michael - Cleveland : Bison
is Sincerely Thankful
for Your Insightful Content and Rapid
Response. I sensed that the off-the-cuff
dismissal from Officious Angeleno was
far from the "whole story."


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I think its a bullshit story by LTC. He has been a member of this forum for 2 days and starts with this crap.
> 
> Whats his angle? Has he responded to any replies? Just a moron that feels big talking about the "deadly force" he has the power to wield.
> 
> Gun Owners like this jerk is the reason why they should be banned.


POST # 35 / Sydney Uber : Bostonian Bison first Wishes to
Express Condolences on this the 100th
Anniversary of Anzac Day and the tre-
mendous loss of life that occurred dur-
ing the Gallipoli Campaign in which
Australians were Allies of Sigificance
during the Early Days of WW I.

Secondly I have to Voice my being
Shocked that the Acting Head of the
UPNF Membership would jump on
the No Nothing Bandwagon to pillory
a New Member who only wished to
Provide a "Heads Up" primarily
to #[F]Uber Riders, being too new
to understand the Dearth of PAX
utilizing our Website.

I HAD to revisit ALL seven of LTC 's
Posts (3) and Replies (4) prior to writ-
ing this. It is Crystal Clear to me, because
of his Duplicate Posts (Advice, Complaints
AND Stories) that he ONLY SOUGHT to
quickly inform, not Brag or Proselytize in
the least. His initial Posts in Complaints
and Stories were EACH followed up by
TWO additional Replies to counter the TrulyEmbarassing Response. It is No
Surprise that the Member that Announ-
ces via his UserName that UPNF is a Mere Receptacle for his Physical Masturbation
was first to Ejaculate "fake story".

Sacto Burbs has Reprimanded the
Hair-Triggered for being that which Travis
has Most Often been Labelled as. How
ironic that What has Sidelined scrurbscrud for the Last 28 Days is this
Very Issue of showing NUberers at best
No Patience and at worst Rabid Intolerance.

An undiscussed aspect of LTC's
experience probably Unknown to All
Participants to these three threads thus-
far, save for tim from MA, is that the
Commonwealth is a "may issue"(versus
"shall issue") State. LTC had to face an
Onerous Vetting Process by his City/
Town's Police Chief in which the License-
Applicant can be Subject to Numerous
Creative Restrictions only Limited by the
PDPC's whim. It's Florida that's nicknam-
ed "The Gunshine State". Massachusetts,
along with CA., HI., MD., NJ., and NYC
have been the Most Restrictive for
would-be Gun Owners.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

He chooses a "drivers" forum to warn riders? Wow! I reckon this guy's aim would take down a few innocents when he expresses his State-Given right to use deadly force. Bullets flying all over the place from an idiot who has been able to totally miss hit Twitter and Uber blogs as the best target for his "warning".

He says his not a Uber driver or a rider. Is he an aggrieved Cabbie trying to sow fear into Uber Riders? 

Have a go at me if you wish, but there's an angle we aren't seeing. Folk who feel that their "right" to end life is being challenged are often blinded by the satisfying flash of powder when the first shot is made.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Stop focusing on the gun, and start focusing on the idea that you're driving along minding your own business and somebody hops in to your car thinking you're an Uber. Is it true? Who knows, but it's an interesting premise. The gun is a red herring, and you took the bait


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> He chooses a "drivers" forum to warn riders? Wow! I reckon this guy's aim would take down a few innocents when he expresses his State-Given right to use deadly force. Bullets flying all over the place from an idiot who has been able to totally miss hit Twitter and Uber blogs as the best target for his "warning".
> 
> He says his not a Uber driver or a rider. Is he an aggrieved Cabbie trying to sow fear into Uber Riders?
> 
> Have a go at me if you wish, but there's an angle we aren't seeing. Folk who feel that their "right" to end life is being challenged are often blinded by the satisfying flash of powder when the first shot is made.


POST # 38 /Sydney Uber : As much I
KNOW that the
Best Outcome here is Agree to Disagree,
This Bison feels that You Too have been
Unfairly Negative to LTC despite him
seeming Worthy of Corrective Comments.

"UberPeople.net" by itself gives no
connotation of the Driver/Rider split.
He DID familiarize himself enough to
Triple Post: he had a Complaint, felt
compelled to Explain/Stories and his
punchline was Advice-in-Brevity.

Twitter allows for 140 characters; his
Message was at least 5 times as long.

None of the Existing UPNF Blogs apply
to what happened to him.

LTC didn't seem Aggrieved or even
Aggravated, just Genuinely Concerned.

LTC thank You for Coming
to the
Hub of the TNC Universe to Express
That in a "just the facts" manner, and
for Responding to Unnecessary Nega-
tivity with a Calm Resolve.

As I said before, when My Wife says
"Locks, please..." it is for My Pro-
tection, as well as hers.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Stop focusing on the gun, and start focusing on the idea that you're driving along minding your own business and somebody hops in to your car thinking you're an Uber. Is it true? Who knows, but it's an interesting premise. The gun is a red herring, and you took the bait


Stop focusing on the gun? Bad case of Ostrich Syndrome on display here Sacto. Can I remind you of the title of this thread.

"Be careful don't get SHOT using Uber!"

Because we all know how easy it is for a fruitcake to carry a gun in the US, and the right that provides to end a life, I guess the idiot in the video below should have been shot.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

OK focus on the gun - but the troll - put forward a story. 

What is the weapon of choice in Oz?

Change gun to taser. 

Or switchblade.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

I really don't understand what people have against the right to arm yourself. I don't carry any gun myself but to me this right that I have is as important as my right to freedom of speech. Therefore to me, someone who is against my right to carry arm is no different than a person who is against my right to freedom of speech. This is my position on the whole nonsense gun debate which is a debate that annoys me a lot.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

So the above is my opinion but here are some facts.
1) There are countries in the world like USA where the citizens have right to bear arms.
2) It is against the law to enter in someone's vehicle without his/her permission.
3) It is reasonable for a person to fear for his life when a stranger enters their car without their permission.
4) Because of the above 3, the owner of the vehicle may shoot and kill the stranger in self defense and he/she will be found not guilty or innocent in the court of law, at least most of the time.
All LTC wanted to do was warn people because of what might happen with # 4 and I want to thank him for raising an important point and also being a responsible gun owner. We can have this annoying gun debate all day long but the possibility of # 4 happening still exists. Imo it is not question of if but when because of the way some of these riders don't take the time to educate themselves. Is Uber to blame for why some riders are not educated? Yes, but only partially. When it comes your own life, then you have responsibility to protect it more than Uber. This is why they should ask themselves the question before entering a vehicle "Is this my uber car or just some other random car?" Because if it is a random car then # 4 may happen. I am amazed to this date, some riders don't even think about this and have no problem taking this chance.
There are things you can do to avoid getting into the wrong vehicle.
a) Uber provides the license plate number so just look at the plate to verify
b) There is a photo of the driver so look at the driver if he/she matches that photo.
c) Ask the driver if he/she is waiting for [your name]. If he/she says yes, then ask his/her name. If it matches then proceed and enter the vehicle.
I personally say my name as soon as they say theirs without the need for them to ask me. Also a rider asking "Uber? Uber?" is pretty dumb. How do you know I am not a serial rapist who realized all I need to do is drive around bars and look for victims?
You don't even have to do all the 3 above. Even one of them is sufficient. But since this is an issue of safety, I do all of them when I request Uber.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

All you have to do is check the license plate. if it's a different car, don't get it, unless of course you are Actionjax who hops into any old car that may wander by. ..


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Stop focusing on the gun? Bad case of Ostrich Syndrome on display here Sacto. Can I remind you of the title of this thread.
> 
> "Be careful don't get SHOT using Uber!"
> 
> Because we all know how easy it is for a fruitcake to carry a gun in the US, and the right that provides to end a life, I guess the idiot in the video below should have been shot.


No he shouldn't get shot. And to avoid the possibility getting shot he shouldn't enter someone's vehicle without the owner's permission just to make a dumb joke. If he entered and get shot then I will feel sorry for him. But I will feel sorry for him as much as I will feel sorry for someone who was messing with a mountain lion and got killed by it.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> DrJeecheroo just wants to rile people up, duggles
> Don't pick a fight and make him feel important. Just put him on ignore. I rue the days that I still had to wade through his drivel on this forum. There are a few other offenders, ignore them too and it'll be whole lot more productive to visit UberPeople for info.


Denver diane is alive and well.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> OK focus on the gun - but the troll - put forward a story.
> 
> What is the weapon of choice in Oz?
> 
> ...


Its Against the law to own and carry a Taser, Mace or Flick knife. The place is basically a safer place to walk around.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> OK focus on the gun - but the troll - put forward a story.
> 
> What is the weapon of choice in Oz?
> 
> ...


What I find surprising is how the Original Poster has gotten away with making a life threatening statement to UBER riders, backed with the tools to carry out that threat.

Now I'm no fan of unregulated Taxi services, but on a scale of seriousness I am Happy to drop my personal business agenda in light of what this guy is trying to instil in UBERX riders. A fear that getting into a random car can get you shot in the US.

Yes, its probably means the rider stuffs up and doesn't apply commonsense if ever this happens, but its the fear he uses to muddy the whole UBER rideshare issue.

I still believe he is a Cabbie (i served a 9 yr apprenticeship as one) trying to have a go at rideshare in the most sickening way.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> All you have to do is check the license plate. if it's a different car, don't get it, unless of course you are Actionjax who hops into any old car that may wander by. ..


Is that true actionjax? are you a uber wanderer?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Is that true actionjax? are you a uber wanderer?


Its an old Canadian tradition that Actionjax continues proudly.

To make it more interesting, our teaser from Toronto spends a hour on makeup, puts on his best fishnets, falsies and little black dress (he has a decent set of pins).

Having perfected the art of walking in pumps, he is able to fool most drivers as he approaches and in his best falsetto says "Hello Darling, start your app and dont stop it till you give me a 5 star trip around the world"!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The gun was never pulled. The whole point of the joke is that nobody in America ever knows if someone is packing a gun. Black humor for a country tied to a constitutional right financially supported by the munitions sellers.

We are a vicious, violent, war happy nation and Australia is our ally. I've never heard Australia complain to the United States about human rights violations regarding guns and threatened to cut off trade relations because of it.

I'm sure that this joke would play beautifully on Australian TV in order to show how appalling it would be to go visit America, accidentally hop into a car that was not your Uber and have a gun pulled on you. It is totally gruesome but if played properly it is very funny. You choose the Australian comedian of your choice to play the passenger and the driver.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

LTC loves his gun so much he posted it twice. When the first thread went sour on him, he started another. Jive turkey? Your call......


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The gun was never pulled. The whole point of the joke is that nobody in America ever knows if someone is packing a gun. Black humor for a country tied to a constitutional right financially supported by the munitions sellers.
> 
> We are a vicious, violent, war happy nation and Australia is our ally. I've never heard Australia complain to the United States about human rights violations regarding guns and threatened to cut off trade relations because of it.
> 
> I'm sure that this joke would play beautifully on Australian TV in order to show how appalling it would be to go visit America, accidentally hop into a car that was not your Uber and have a gun pulled on you. It is totally gruesome but if played properly it is very funny. You choose the Australian comedian of your choice to play the passenger and the driver.


my choice of comedian, Jim Jeffries.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> LTC loves his gun so much he posted it twice. When the first thread went sour on him, he started another. Jive turkey? Your call......


POST # 53 / Mark in SD : Look at the
times on LTC 's
Posts: the Threads in Advice, Complaints
and Stories were ALL started within 
minutes of each other.

His is an Extreme Example of "No Good
Deed goes Unpunished".


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Idontcare said:


> I really don't understand what people have against the right to arm yourself. I don't carry any gun myself but to me this right that I have is as important as my right to freedom of speech. Therefore to me, someone who is against my right to carry arm is no different than a person who is against my right to freedom of speech. This is my position on the whole nonsense gun debate which is a debate that annoys me a lot.


Speech can't take a human life. Your rights end where the rights of others' begin.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> Speech can't take a human life. Your rights end where the rights of others' begin.


I saw a Fit exactly like yours at the PO yesterday. Then I remembered I'm not in Dallas, so I didn't seek you out for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I saw a Fit exactly like yours at the PO yesterday. Then I remembered I'm not in Dallas, so I didn't seek you out for a cup of coffee.


Cup of coffee is being delivered via email as we speak, comrade


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

Praxeology said:


> Speech can't take a human life. Your rights end where the rights of others' begin.


Try all you want. I am not getting into an annoying gun debate with you. Especially when your arguments are this weak. The 2nd statement you made even though it's true, is not even applicable here.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Idontcare said:


> Try all you want. I am not getting into an annoying gun debate with you. Especially when your arguments are this weak. The 2nd statement you made even though it's true, is not even applicable here.


It is, actually, even if you are too cowardly to debate it. Your rights so far as your ability to own and appropriately operate a firearm end where my rights begin. In short, if you are a felon, mentally incapacitated, or a person incapable of operating a weapon, you have no right to operate a firearm, much as your right to speech doesn't entitle you to incite a riot or endorse assassinating the President of the United States. Want to act like a child, you get treated like a child. Want to be an adult, well, be an adult.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

Praxeology said:


> It is, actually, even if you are too cowardly to debate it. Your rights so far as your ability to own and appropriately operate a firearm end where my rights begin. In short, if you are a felon, mentally incapacitated, or a person incapable of operating a weapon, you have no right to operate a firearm, much as your right to speech doesn't entitle you to incite a riot or endorse assassinating the President of the United States. Want to act like a child, you get treated like a child. Want to be an adult, well, be an adult.


Wow you really are annoying!


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 22, 2015)

THIS THREAD IS USLESS WITHOUT PICS.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

duggles said:


> Well, all I can say is you're a ****ing moron and an asswipe.
> 
> You're literally on the road, offering your car for hire to strangers. Strangers are going to ****ing approach your car. And if your negligent enough to think that every instance that someone approaches your car and doesn't immediately identify themselves with the hands up and the words Uber coming from their mouth is a situation in which you need to draw your firearm, then you shouldn't be allowed to have a ****ing firearm.
> 
> ...


Hey numbnuts, go back and READ what LTC posted. Here I'll show you "I am from the Greater Boston area and do not use Uber as a driver or passenger but have on 2 occasions had Uber situations which could have turned out very bad." there I've even made the relevant part red for you.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> Hey numbnuts, go back and READ what LTC posted. Here I'll show you "I am from the Greater Boston area and do not use Uber as a driver or passenger but have on 2 occasions had Uber situations which could have turned out very bad." there I've even made the relevant part red for you.


The only thing scarier than an idiot with a gun is a guy with bad reading comprehension. Then again, maybe not.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

duggles said:


> The only thing scarier than an idiot with a gun is


....Chain saws infected with AIDS?


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> ....Chain saws infected with AIDS?


A liberal politician


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> A liberal politician


A conservative politician. ANY politition.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

'Be careful don't get SHOT using Uber!" I have the solution. I will sit behind sacto for protection.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Praxeology said:


> ....Chain saws infected with AIDS?


naw, gremlins fed after midnight with the swine flu


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> A conservative politician. ANY politition.


Nah, Liberal democrat politicians are much, much worse, just look at what's happening in Baltimore.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Politics is a no-no on this forum… I was trying to deflect it so no one reports you to the moderator


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Politics is a no-no on this forum&#8230; I was trying to deflect it so no one reports you to the moderator


Really????? Where did you read that?
The providers ("we", "us", "our") of the service provided by this web site ("Service") are not responsible for any user-generated content and accounts ("Content"). Content submitted express the views of their author only.

You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity, or otherwise violates any laws.

All Content you submit or upload may be reviewed by staff members. All Content you submit or upload may be sent to third-party verification services (including, but not limited to, spam prevention services). Do not submit any Content that you consider to be private or confidential.

We reserve the rights to remove or modify any Content submitted for any reason without explanation. Requests for Content to be removed or modified will be undertaken only at our discretion. We reserve the right to take action against any account with the Service at any time.

You are granting us with a non-exclusive, permanent, irrevocable, unlimited license to use, publish, or re-publish your Content in connection with the Service. You retain copyright over the Content.

These terms may be changed at any time without notice.

If you do not agree with these terms, please do not register or use this Service. If you wish to close your account, please contact us.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Politics is a no-no on this forum&#8230; I was trying to deflect it so no one reports you to the moderator


Uh no you were not, your comment "A conservative politician. ANY politician." was not deflective, it was argumentative and aggressive.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Arguing about politics is a snooze. What ever happened to arguing about the ref making a good/bad call in a professional sporting event. or arguing about there no parking in the red zone... no theres no parking in the white zone...... here's a video of what I call a good argument::


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Arguing about politics is a snooze. What ever happened to arguing about the ref making a good/bad call in a professional sporting event. or arguing about there no parking in the red zone... no theres no parking in the white zone...... here's a video of what I call a good argument::


Ok here you go.


----------



## Evan Shannon (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow, "deadly force" could've killed someone? I didn't realize that's what that term meant!


----------

